# D-Bol SDI LABS? SCAM OR NOT?????



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

hey iv been looking at this stuff called d-bol from sdi labs is this shit fake or wahat

iv heard it is 

if so what is there to take that sounds like d-bol on sdi labs

im only 16 but i wnat somtin that will make me pump up like growth freak

what about growth factor 1???

thanks email bigboyali_245@hotmail.com


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

I got something that will work for you. Its called a diet and a brain. SDI labs are scammers, and at only 16 a good diet will be the only thing that will make you grow. Also why would you consider HGH. Do some research first. HGH at only 16 is almost as stupid as saying that you would want to take steroids at 16.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

holy hell what do i do to look like you


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

an idiot. Your 16, buy protein and creatine.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

fuck that shit mean cretine is filled with water and make u bloaty and protien, i eat enuf hell i eat alot i just wnat somtin to make process faster


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

Post your diet. Also, try and talk english.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

okay well i do martial arts and i get alot of strengh training from that, now i want to get big and also add mass for wrestling, 
at first i wanted to buy protein and nutrition suplements but trainer said i have to double my food at first before he would sell becuase he said if you didnt eat alot you wouldnt gain anything no matter how much protien you take
so now i do sports, start to work out and eat hell of alot

right now i just do sets of 5 and reps of 5 and ever other day just burnouts and stuff

well whats your advice


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

As far as diet goes, you definately need one. Without protein, you wont gain muscle. Go to the diet section and search for one that suits you best. Its amazing how a change in diet can affect building muscle. In order to get big, you need to take in anywhere from 3,000 to 7,000 calories a day. Also check out the training forum to pick out a good workout. Take a look at the sticky labeled "P/RR/S" its a great program.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

iv been told not to long that 4 days work out --- 1 day on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off

1 week strengh train 4 sets- 4-6 reps and next week bulk --- 7-12 reps of 4-6 sets


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html Listen, as a wrestler myself I can tell you that this program works great for strength. There is alot of low reps that will give you great strength. Your only lifting 1 muscle group/week with a 2 day break. This workout is great for an athlete. This section is for supplements, if you want to know more about a workout post into the training section where alot more people will be able to help you.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

will this also get me big and add mass?
thanks youv been lots of help, sorry if i was pain, if i had any concerns, would u mind if i emiled u questions?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, but you need a good diet to go with it. No problem, and feel free pm me.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

by diet you mean like meal plan? and one thing i looked at that article you told me

i only do what they tell me to do, i cant add any excersies of my own?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 24, 2006)

yes a meal plan.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 24, 2006)

well all i can tell u is  i eat hell of alot
healthy and lots of meat and vegetables


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> fuck that shit mean cretine is filled with water and make u bloaty and protien, i eat enuf hell i eat alot i just wnat somtin to make process faster


Since creatine is (intracellular water retention), please explain to me how it bloats you.


----------



## topolo (Jun 25, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Since creatine is (intracellular water retention), please explain to me how it bloats you.



I am interested in this explanation as well.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jun 25, 2006)

*freinds advice*

no my friend told me not to get normal creiten because it fills u up with water  and not real msucle and to get purple k- only createn that doesnt pump u up with water actual creatin and doenst make u bloaty,.... i read it somewhere
i just know what iv been told

i want to get big so im just askin and askin, im short kid turned 16, im a martial artist but want to bulk up for wrestling


----------



## topolo (Jun 25, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> no my friend told me not to get normal creiten because it fills u up with water  and not real msucle and to get purple k- only createn that doesnt pump u up with water actual creatin and doenst make u bloaty,.... i read it somewhere
> i just know what iv been told
> 
> i want to get big so im just askin and askin, im short kid turned 16, im a martial artist but want to bulk up for wrestling



Might I suggest a dictionary before the creatine.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> no my friend told me not to get normal creiten because it fills u up with water  and not real msucle and to get purple k- only createn that doesnt pump u up with water actual creatin and doenst make u bloaty,.... i read it somewhere
> i just know what iv been told
> 
> i want to get big so im just askin and askin, im short kid turned 16, im a martial artist but want to bulk up for wrestling



well, instead of listening to your friend, who obviously does not know much, why don't you do some internet research on creatine.


----------



## MAC33 (Jun 25, 2006)

hmmm... how about some creatine ethyl ester? Don't go with creatine monohydrate cause that sucks IMO. If i remember right, with CEE you don't have to "load" it, and it doesn't cause the "bloating", as well as being more easily absorbed by your body. And definately tune up your diet if you wanna get big. Start off by counting how many calories you consume daily then find some kind of online calculator that will calculate how many calories you burn during the day at rest. Remember : lift to get strong, eat to get big. So you wanna consume a much higher amount of calories then your resting metabolic rate. And if you want somethin safe and effective for a "pump" use some l-arginine and some l-taurine... along with alot of water. Believe me, changing your diet correctly helps alot. I gained about an inch and a half on my arms in a month from just increasing my calories after realizing i've been consuming alot less then i needed. I'm 16, also, and the tips I gave you earlier should definitely help you with what you want to achieve.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 25, 2006)

MAC33 said:
			
		

> hmmm... how about some creatine ethyl ester? Don't go with creatine monohydrate cause that sucks IMO. If i remember right, with CEE you don't have to "load" it, and it doesn't cause the "bloating", as well as being more easily absorbed by your body. And definately tune up your diet if you wanna get big. Start off by counting how many calories you consume daily then find some kind of online calculator that will calculate how many calories you burn during the day at rest. Remember : lift to get strong, eat to get big. So you wanna consume a much higher amount of calories then your resting metabolic rate. And if you want somethin safe and effective for a "pump" use some l-arginine and some l-taurine... along with alot of water. Believe me, changing your diet correctly helps alot. *I gained about an inch and a half on my arms in a month from just increasing my calories* after realizing i've been consuming alot less then i needed. I'm 16, also, and the tips I gave you earlier should definitely help you with what you want to achieve.


Lets get serious now, an inch an a half in a month?


----------



## MAC33 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Lets get serious now, an inch an a half in a month?



I'm being serious. I mean, i wasn't big to begin with but i went from 12" to 13 1/2" from the begining of febuary to the begining of march. I assume though that it might have been caused from the sudden change in diet along with a new routine. I dont know, kind of like how when people just start bodybuilding they see results fast because their body isn't use to it. But the change in diet and routine is the only possible explanation i can think of cause i'm not new to this... i mean i've been working out/exercising since I was 12... i just haven't done actual research until the end of last year and started to put the research into something that works. Only draw back that proves my "getting-use-to" theory is that beyond that month I haven't really gained much more then a 1/2 inch or so... but that could also be because I'm _attempting _to cut. I've been stuck at 9.5% BF and its driving me insane. But anyway, in conclusion, as ridiculous and over-exagerated as it may sound, I did honestly gain one and a half inches on my arms with in the time frame of one month... just haven't gained much since then.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 26, 2006)

I heard from a co-worker who tried real pro hormones that the SDI Labs products are just garbage being promoted with names similar to the real steroids and being offered in cycles, so it looks similar to the real stuff.


----------



## Masternutt (Jun 29, 2006)

*SDI resuslts*

i used the deca nor 50 with great results, maybe i just got a lucky batch, but anyway i kid you not, i got bigger from workout to workout, but of course at at 16 years old......please, if these kids would just get in the gym and pump iron, i took no supplements at all at 16 and made the best natural gains of my life, awsome pumps, great intensity, everything supplements promise, only without them.


----------



## rmcfar (Jun 30, 2006)

i was in the same position as you when i was 16...i wanted to get bigger as fast as i could and i ended up taking creatine mono and didnt do fuck all for research, my diet was shit, and i ended up losing whatever minimal gains i made about a month after. read up as much as you can. you have more then enough time to get "huge". i was 6'1 185lbs when i was 16 now im 19, 6'1 225 and it had nothing to do with creatine or any of that shit. do your research


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Masternutt said:
			
		

> i used the deca nor 50 with great results, maybe i just got a lucky batch, but anyway i kid you not, i got bigger from workout to workout, but of course at at 16 years old......please, if these kids would just get in the gym and pump iron, i took no supplements at all at 16 and made the best natural gains of my life, awsome pumps, great intensity, everything supplements promise, only without them.


placebo my son


----------



## Masternutt (Jun 30, 2006)

*no placebo effect*

iv'e used plenty of andro in the past and im pretty sure i know when i have extra test in me, not to mention it had all the classic deca traits, like better gains with more protien, water in the joints, and deca dick.


----------



## awsdiesel (Apr 26, 2011)

*iv'e used plenty of andro in the past and im pretty sure i know when i have extra tes*

what do you mean exactly by "Deca Dick"?


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 26, 2011)

bigboy_245 said:


> no my friend told me not to get normal creiten because it fills u up with water  and not roeal msucle and to get purple k- only createn that doesnt pump u up with water actual creatin and doenst make u bloaty,.... i read it somewhere
> i just know what iv been told
> 
> i want to get big so im just askin and askin, im short kid turned 16, im a martial artist but want to bulk up for wrestling



Eat clean, train hard, take protein, and stay away from that friend of yours who's filling your head with nonsense. You shouldn't consider anything hormonal until your into your 20's. You can take that from me, a former know it all that popped andro because I wanted to get big....I doubt I ever kept a pound from it due to lack of knowledge. You end up doing more harm than good. You do not take steroids without proper knowledge, if you do you will end up a limp Dick with a saggy set of leaking tits


----------

